# Using Split Bolts for Pool Bonding



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2019)

Would you accept this connection for a pool bonding inspection?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 20, 2019)

Typically how its done in these parts.


----------



## ICE (Feb 20, 2019)

680.26 Equipotential Bonding.
(B) Bonded Parts. The parts specified in 680.26(B)(1) through (B)(7) shall be bonded together using solid copper conductors, insulated covered, or bare, not smaller than 8 AWG or with rigid metal conduit of brass or other identified corrosion-resistant metal. Connections to bonded parts shall be made in accordance with 250.8. An 8 AWG or larger solid copper bonding conductor provided to reduce voltage gradients in the pool area shall not be required to be extended or attached to remote panelboards, service equipment, or electrodes.


250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.
(A) Permitted Methods. Equipment grounding conductors, grounding electrode conductors, and bonding jumpers shall be connected by one or more of the following means:

  Listed pressure connectors
  Terminal bars
  Pressure connectors listed as grounding and bonding equipment
  Exothermic welding process
  Machine screw-type fasteners that engage not less than two threads or are secured with a nut
  Thread-forming machine screws that engage not less than two threads in the enclosure
  Connections that are part of a listed assembly
  Other listed means
Typically how it's done wrong in these parts.


----------

